# Campbell, CA - Kali, Female (Spayed) 17 months



## tharnois (May 17, 2011)

I'm looking for a home for Kali, a GSD female that I have owned since she was 8 weeks old. My hope for Kali was for her to become a Search Dog. She was started on Search and Rescue Training but does not have the temperament needed. I will be receiving a new Search Dog soon and need to place Kali in a new home where she can get the attention she deserves (search dog training is an all encompassing process).

Kali was a born on Jan 5, 2010. She absolutely loves to fetch and search for her toys, play tug, go hiking and play in her wading pool. She is very vocal - talkative - and animated. She is initially shy with people and it takes her a little bit for her to get comfortable, but her ball and treats help her feel more comfortable. Kali was raised with a Boxer and 3 rat terrier x Chihuahua crosses. Kali is not comfortable around dogs she does not know and has a fear reaction. Additional exposure in a contained environment could help desensitize this reaction.

She would be most comfortable with a "soft" training style/person. She is extremely smart and trainable. As with most GSDs she has a very sharp mind and excellent memory, making it important that training experiences are positive.

Please contact me for more information or to meet Kali. 408-838-0263


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Kali is one lovely girl, and sounds like she would be a wonderful addition to a home which had GSD experience. Have you contacted West Coast rescues about her? They might be willing to either help you place her, or, if they are too full, courtesy post her for more exposure.
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

West Coast is a bit far from us up here in Northern CA. You might try German Shepherd Rescue of Northern CA. They might be able to courtesy post for you. She is a lovely girl.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

shilohsmom said:


> West Coast is a bit far from us up here in Northern CA. You might try German Shepherd Rescue of Northern CA. They might be able to courtesy post for you. She is a lovely girl.


I meant rescues ON the West coast, i.e. California to Washington state, so not referring to one specific group. 
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Anja1Blue said:


> I meant rescues ON the West coast, i.e. California to Washington state, so not referring to one specific group.
> _______________________________________
> Susan
> 
> ...


I'm sorry...I was thinking of West Coast down in Southern CA. No worries. Thankfully theres less dogs up here looking for homes than there is down there. You were clear, I'm the confused one


----------



## tharnois (May 17, 2011)

*Thank you for recommendation*



shilohsmom said:


> West Coast is a bit far from us up here in Northern CA. You might try German Shepherd Rescue of Northern CA. They might be able to courtesy post for you. She is a lovely girl.


Thank you for the recommendation. I'm in the process of posting her there as well.


----------



## tharnois (May 17, 2011)

Kali has been placed in a new wonderful home.


----------

